# Guides crying on the 610 Outdoor show



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Had to turn it off this morning after about the fifth fishing guide call in moaning about all us guys with day jobs and boats crowding up their spots.

I don't know Mickey and he seems like a nice guy but he went right along with them anyway. Mickey: That is not entertaining radio. 

We made it over to East Bay about noon and seemed like a normal Saturday to me. Half a dozen boats drifting each reef.

Plagg was pretty funny though :fish:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

F them. Lol. The ones that think like that anyway. It's easier to just laugh at the miserable wannabe quality ones that act like that.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Plagg was cool and had the "it's all good" attitude. I could fish with that guy. Then said he saw a mackerel jump ten feet in the air behind his boat.

That's was pretty funny.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Let me start by saying I have never guided one trip in my life, and don't have the ability to do so. But I think it would depend on how the guides were wording it and saying it. ("Their spots" wording I don't like) When I was working full time in a refinery, I preferred fishing in the middle of the week, which was very possible with my crazy rotating shift schedule. But, that doesn't mean that I own any water or have more rights. It simply means I prefer more solitude over crowds. There is one other difference too, and that has nothing at all with being a guide or pro or amateur. Just on average, people out in the middle of the week are more laid back and less likely to be rude than weekend warriors. I fish fresh, and on weekdays you see mainly guides and locals or the occasional guy like me with crazy work hours (firemen as one example). A huge majority of the work force works during the week and are off weekends.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Whenever the fish ball up in one area I expect to hear guides and weekend warriors whining about something whether it's on the 610 fishing show or here on 2cool. No need to fish angry, just move or grind it out. FWIW, I know Plaag, he's pretty much always like "it's all good brother."


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I fished East Bay Friday. I have never seen that many boats out there. I mean it made the 4th of July look like a Tuesday in December. It was quite the sight. Saw some crazy stuff that some guides did but won't bash. Picture does it no justice. We still had a great day and did well.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

That doesn't look any worse than Confederate when it's "on". Nice catch too.


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

Nice zeitgeist! I fished the shorelines and marsh in East, and scratched a few out. Your right, the pictures don't do it justice. Anyone happen to put in at the dike today? I chose the wrong day to fish solo...


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

It does seem like 610 hosts all the whiny guides and other idiots.
Helps me loosen my neck up because i just shake my head...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> I fished East Bay Friday. I have never seen that many boats out there. I mean it made the 4th of July look like a Tuesday in December. It was quite the sight. Saw some crazy stuff that some guides did but won't bash. Picture does it no justice. We still had a great day and did well.


Not as bad as last year in July. Good catch anyhow.

All I can say about East bay with the floods we have had, is be patient with everyone. Plenty of fish to be caught for everyone.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, I listened to the show, and don't recall any "MY" spot calls. They all talked about how crowded it was, and I get that. The popularity of fishing has increased dramatically over the years, and you combine that with the fresh water push, and this week being the first really good spate of weather we've had....and that = crowds.

I think they pointed out (and rightfully so) those peckerwoods that motor in full throttle to the drift line, or those that complete the drift and power full throttle back around, and those that think we want to listen to their music from 100 yards away. I think the majority here would agree that these dudes need to stop or stay away.

Sincerely, Old-n-Grumpy

**edit: And I think that a trip with Plaag would be 10X better than any comedy show. I'd love to have a beer or six with that guy...


----------



## TexasTrophyFisher (Feb 14, 2012)

They are constantly doing so. I quit listening because the way they talked it seemed they felt they were more entitled to the water because they chose to guide for a living. Then they talk about the good ol' days when you could get into a group of 5 pound fish and catch nonstop with the occasional 7 or 8. Then they blame the "increased boat traffic" to the decline of the fishery. This after they have guided 300 days a year for 25+years with 2-4 clients and commonly catching and keeping limits and big girls. It would take 50 weekend warriors to do as much damage to the fishery as them, if not more. Like was said, it's not good radio, and for that reason I stick with 740am and Country Legends in the morning.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I sure love my xm radio on my way to the water


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

I just hope most people show the fish some respect this year and only keep what's needed and not enough to blow up the internet with their look at me stringer. Everybody knows where u can catch em when it's like this, so please be courteous and respectable to the fish and fishermen.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Who doesn't beech about crowds...?
I don't care about other boats to much. Unless
the goon running it fires up and blows out right 
near me.. Too much other **** to worry about.
I'm just glad to be there ...Lots of dudes standing on
the bank , wishing they had these problems ..


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

all those fishng spots are mine. ive fished this bay system for 45 years,so them spots are my spots, bunch of crybaby potlickers


----------



## sabiki (Aug 21, 2005)

*deal with it!*

if your gonna fish on Saturday morn april- sept you just either gotta learn to deal with it or just stay home. im lucky enuf to have a job where I sometimes get days off in middle of the week- and man those days on the bay are sure nice...every now and then I get an urge to go on a sat morn and--- I usually get reminded why I don't fish on sat morns. if I have to fish on a weekend-- sat=yardwork, etc. sun= church, eat lunch with family,then head to the bay about 1:00... and count the boats I meet on the highway as they are heading back home


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

People still listen to AM radio?


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't listen to the show that much but will tune in on the way fishing some mornings. Some of the guys sound like some major ******* bubbas. Some are just flat out off base. Some of the callers seem like they just want to be heard on the radio, and I am not talking about guides. But come on, it is a call in radio fishing show. A radio show dedicated to our local fishing. Would you rather have nothing? I think it is cool that we at least have the option.

It is a call in show. Regular Joe folks call in all the time. I'd suggest if you don't like the content maybe call in and share some wisdom that is more useful and make the show better.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

"I think they pointed out (and rightfully so) those peckerwoods that motor in full throttle to the drift line, or those that complete the drift and power full throttle back around, and those that think we want to listen to their music from 100 yards away. I think the majority here would agree that these dudes need to stop or stay away."

I agree. Most of the time they are talking about the lack of respect that people have for others when on the water. Ive seen it myself while wading the beach, fishing the jetties and at SLP.

i still like to listen because there is a lot of knowladge to be heard on the show. My favorite is Capitan Mike Williams. Plaug is good too.


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

Lots of boats on the water on weekends, out of respect to wade fishermen, I don't run crab traps on weekends. I let the sport fishermen have Saturday and Sunday
Monday thru Friday is my work week


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Oyster Dog said:


> People still listen to AM radio?


Yep , even the Art Bell show !


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

sabiki said:


> if your gonna fish on Saturday morn april- sept you just either gotta learn to deal with it or just stay home. im lucky enuf to have a job where I sometimes get days off in middle of the week- and man those days on the bay are sure nice...every now and then I get an urge to go on a sat morn and--- I usually get reminded why I don't fish on sat morns. if I have to fish on a weekend-- sat=yardwork, etc. sun= church, eat lunch with family,then head to the bay about 1:00... and count the boats I meet on the highway as they are heading back home


^this^ if you expect 100 yards or more of personal space on a busy weekend you are in for disappointment and being TO'ed repeatedly. Maybe the guides that are complaining on talk radio need to work a little harder finding new spots or just deal with the crowds. I'm not sure anyone wants to fish with an angry guide. Fishing is supposed to be fun and not bouncing from one conflict to the next.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Most guides call to advertise - which means they have openings to fill fast. Lots of guides out there that don't have to call in or post pictures of dead fish to get bookings. Tim Youing Steve Hillman Etc. you just have to remember - they call the show or post not to show you how or where to catch fish - they want you to pick up the phone and book. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Salty Dog said:


> I don't listen to the show that much but will tune in on the way fishing some mornings. Some of the guys sound like some major ******* bubbas. Some are just flat out off base. Some of the callers seem like they just want to be heard on the radio, and I am not talking about guides. But come on, it is a call in radio fishing show. A radio show dedicated to our local fishing. Would you rather have nothing? I think it is cool that we at least have the option.
> 
> It is a call in show. Regular Joe folks call in all the time. I'd suggest if you don't like the content maybe call in and share some wisdom that is more useful and make the show better.


Nothing, works for me. I can't listen to that show for most of the reasons listed here. I also stopped reading the "fishing" magazines because most are 60% advertisement, 30% guides pimping, 10% same stories as last year.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't care to fish weekends .. that's why I love shift work .. I don't understand why people pay so much money to fish with a guide anyway ..get a map and spend time on the water is all it takes .. ya'll can fight over those slimy trout and tell everyone to keep 2 .. I'll stick to flounder fishing ..


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

whatever happen to just getting on the water and enjoying the day, fish or no fish? its about enjoying good friends, family and time away from all the madness .


----------



## tightlinez (Jan 20, 2014)

A bad day of fishing beats a good day of anything else.*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

grman said:


> Most guides call to advertise - which means they have openings to fill fast. Lots of guides out there that don't have to call in or post pictures of dead fish to get bookings. Tim Youing Steve Hillman Etc.


Sir, I have to call you out here. Tim Young is an outstanding person and guide. I've fished with him many times, and you can't find a harder working or more knowledgeable guide.

Have you ever fished with him? Don't answer with "I know a guy who....". If it's not first hand, it's here say.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Chuckybrown said:


> Sir, I have to call you out here. Tim Young is an outstanding person and guide. I've fished with him many times, and you can't find a harder working or more knowledgeable guide.
> 
> Have you ever fished with him? Don't answer with "I know a guy who....". If it's not first hand, it's here say.


Think you might wanna go back and read that post you quoted again....


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes I have fished with Tim many times. You miss read my post. You will never see Tim or Steve calling in or posting to advertise. Their work ethic and most of all repeat bookings gets them business. They don't have to hustle up booking on a radio show. I mentioned his name as a compliment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

News flash, the guides don't call in


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Actually - zig is right. The show calls them. But they do throw their number out at the end and say when they have opennings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

grman said:


> Yes I have fished with Tim many times. You miss read my post. You will never see Tim or Steve calling in or posting to advertise. Their work ethic and most of all repeat bookings gets them business. They don't have to hustle up booking on a radio show. I mentioned his name as a compliment
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, and my sincere apologies. I read your post completely wrong. Green to you!!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

X100 on Steve Hillman, I believe everyone should fish with him at least once.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I am actually a big fan of the "610 Outdoor Show" Every morning there is a Facebook group that chimes in and you can interact with Captain Mickey. There are some long time 2Coolers that chime in. There are much worse talk radio shows


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

I listen to Capt. Mick every sat morning loading my truck to go to market and really enjoy, dont know what could be so bad, I did hear one guide talking about lots of boaters, but it sure wasn't Cliff Webb or Charley P. or James P.
It is a little crowded in places, not mine. Seems like one of best radio shows 
going to me, really like to hear the buoy readings at 4.am!


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

grman said:


> Yes I have fished with Tim many times. You miss read my post. You will never see Tim or Steve calling in or posting to advertise. Their work ethic and most of all repeat bookings gets them business. They don't have to hustle up booking on a radio show. I mentioned his name as a compliment
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 This I agree with, esp Steve, I need to catch up with him and get some more teachings! LOL...

The "Fishing Show" when I was young was the best thing since sliced bread. Would wake up early before school and listen to it and on the way to the water. But last couple of years it is as many have stated with no end in sight on changing.


----------



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

I listen to the outdoor show religiously for the Galveston stuff. the crowds due to the freshwater stack up is obviously a major topic of discussion right now. people can choose to participate in it or not. I like catching fish on plastics, and this is a great opportunity to do so, so I cooperate with everyone else. when you're on that many fish, you can catch em on plastics much easier I feel like. It doesn't matter that there are 50 other boats around you.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

If you dont like crowds. Fish at night.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I257 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

Oyster Dog said:


> People still listen to AM radio?


Just a hand full of jackasses and weekend fishermen


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

grman said:


> Actually - zig is right. The show calls them. But they do throw their number out at the end and say when they have opennings
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Called advertising


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Cod Wallupper said:


> Just a hand full of jackasses and weekend fishermen


I listen to Sports Radio 610 all the time. Mad Radio, In the Loop with fellow 2Cooler John Lopez, the Triple Threat. I seriously doubt you would say this to Three Ring Teddy or Captain Mickey's face. Troll. :spam:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Zeitgeist said:


> I listen to Sports Radio 610 all the time. Mad Radio, In the Loop with fellow 2Cooler John Lopez, the Triple Threat. I seriously doubt you would say this to Three Ring Teddy or Captain Mickey's face. Troll. :spam:


I listen a lot too. What's Lopez name here on 2 Cool?.....


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

BretE said:


> I listen a lot too. What's Lopez name here on 2 Cool?.....


_Lopez On Sports_, great cat, going to fish with him one day! Met him at the Southwest Freeway Twin Peaks once. He fishes Sabine a lot.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=77628


----------



## Deanseib (Mar 19, 2012)

I like the outdoor show and think Mickey does a good job. They provide a good source of info for those that are not out there regularly. I prefer to find my own water. The fish might be stacked up in a particular area, but the bay is a big place and there are fish to be had all over. If you don't want to fish crowds, there are plenty other places to go. There were fish in West bay this past week and hardly any fisherman


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

Zeitgeist said:


> I listen to Sports Radio 610 all the time. Mad Radio, In the Loop with fellow 2Cooler John Lopez, the Triple Threat. I seriously doubt you would say this to Three Ring Teddy or Captain Mickey's face. Troll. :spam:


Unfortunately, you're wrong. I probably would say it to them, but not to be mean or beat up on them.

One thing satellite radio is missing with their content is a great outdoor talk platform.

Very few people listen to traditional radio these days, especially AM unless it's to listen to the Stros

Enjoy your can of spam zit


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Zeitgeist said:


> _Lopez On Sports_, great cat, going to fish with him one day! Met him at the Southwest Freeway Twin Peaks once. He fishes Sabine a lot.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=77628


Lol.....he doesn't post much.........I knew he fished mostly east. Sounds like a good dude, like to fish with him someday. I listen off and on all day, most days. I'm probly one of the few who miss Nick Wright!.....


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

BretE said:


> Lol.....he doesn't post much.........I knew he fished mostly east. Sounds like a good dude, like to fish with him someday. I listen off and on all day, most days. I'm probly one of the few who miss Nick Wright!.....


Yeah, I miss Nick also, he made it the number one rated show. But, according to Cod, nobody listens to AM radio anymore. I have had satellite radio in my truck for 10 years, go figure


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Zeitgeist said:


> Yeah, I miss Nick also, he made it the number one rated show. But, according to Cod, nobody listens to AM radio anymore. I have had satellite radio in my truck for 10 years, go figure


Yep, I've had satellite radio since it came out. Can't find Texan reports from John McClain anywhere on it......


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

BretE said:


> Yep, I've had satellite radio since it came out. Can't find Texan reports from John McClain anywhere on it......


I am a huge fan. As a matter of fact, he stopped by our University of Houston tailgate last year. I DJ on the side and always DJ our tailgate. I went on a limb and said that John McClain wanted to give his opinion on the state of our Cougars. It was colossal, video below. You are welcome to come next year :brew2:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Zeitgeist said:


> I am a huge fan. As a matter of fact, he stopped by our University of Houston tailgate last year. I DJ on the side and always DJ our tailgate. I went on a limb and said that John McClain wanted to give his opinion on the state of our Cougars. It was colossal, video below. You are welcome to come next year :brew2:


Cool video, i love hearing John McClain talk football. He has some great Stabler stories and tons of others I'm sure......thanks for the invite!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I listen to Captain Mickey on 610 am as often as possible. I think he is a class act and have gained much useful information over the years. People calling in are individuals, bait camps and guides. It is not scripted, not rehearsed, and frankly people are speaking what is on their mind at that very moment. 

My Favorite is Friday mornings when Texas City Dave calls in from the end if the Texas City Dike. Last Friday Captain Mickey says is it windy out there?. Dave says yes as I passed Boyds there was starch in the flags. What a breath of fresh air. Texas City Dave is the Will Rogers of fishing. 

I can't imagine anyone better at what he does than Captain Mickey Eastman. He tries his best to keep the show informative and interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

chickenboy said:


> I listen to Captain Mickey on 610 am as often as possible. I think he is a class act and have gained much useful information over the years. People calling in are individuals, bait camps and guides. It is not scripted, not rehearsed, and frankly people are speaking what is on their mind at that very moment.
> 
> My Favorite is Friday mornings when Texas City Dave calls in from the end if the Texas City Dike. Last Friday Captain Mickey says is it windy out there?. Dave says yes as I passed Boyds there was starch in the flags. What a breath of fresh air. Texas City Dave is the Will Rogers of fishing.
> 
> I can't imagine anyone better at what he does than Captain Mickey Eastman. He tries his best to keep the show informative and interesting.


Amen Joe, and Dave is one laid back dude


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

all I can say is there are an awful lot of 22 and 25 whalers with and without wraps on the water these days. Between social media, the 610 show and the 10 gazillion guides, there is no hope for peace and quite. love it or leave it. chime on.


----------



## jtcallahan88 (Nov 3, 2011)

Others have said it already, but if you don't expect huge East Bay crowds on a pretty day from May-Sept then you haven't fished East Bay much. Smile fellas, a bad day on the water is better than a good day at work!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Crowded in East yes. More crowded than ever No. Seen lots more boats in East. Found fish in East Friday and no crowd!


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

I only listen to it on the way to work on Thursday mornings. I was laughing a little bit when James P was talking about the new guides and how they hashtag their "sponsors" on every report...lol

I fished east bay Friday and did well, stayed away from the crowd....only had to put my rod down once while I was hooked up


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

*Yes*



JustSlabs said:


> I only listen to it on the way to work on Thursday mornings. I was laughing a little bit when James P was talking about the new guides and how they hashtag their "sponsors" on every report...lol
> 
> I fished east bay Friday and did well, stayed away from the crowd....only had to put my rod down once while I was hooked up


I love it when he talks about them. I am young but I respect the older guides for all the work they went through to gain their customers... Today, younger guys can literally become a guide over night and if they post on some Facebook page with some fish pictures, can be booked up on croaker trips for the whole year...whats even more aggravating is the thousands of people who see those posts and pictures will keep referring them and referring them until they are "the best east or west bay guide"....... So it is not hard to see the animosity Plaag and Mickey have towards these kind of guides.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

JustSlabs said:


> I only listen to it on the way to work on Thursday mornings. I was laughing a little bit when *James P was talking about the new guides and how they hashtag their "sponsors" on every report...lol*
> 
> I fished east bay Friday and did well, stayed away from the crowd....only had to put my rod down once while I was hooked up


I heard that and it was funny as chit. James P kept saying "I want to thank #Waterloo rods, and #Down South lures........#"


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

I was in East Bay Friday also. There were people motoring though the drift lines on the big motor. I write that off as not knowing any better. But when you have a guide running a 25 Whaler with a big wrap on it that says Angling Adventures come in 100 yards from your right under the trolling motor to drop his anchor 50 yards in front of your drift that's another thing. 

His response was he was fishing there all day....


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

topwatrout said:


> whats even more aggravating is the thousands of people who see those posts and pictures will keep referring them and referring them until they are "the best east or west bay guide"....... So it is not hard to see the animosity Plaag and Mickey have towards these kind of guides.


This happens today on one of the saltwater pages of I follow. Someone asked for the "best guide in west bay." Everyone kept saying these same 2 dudes because they are members of the page and always post their pictures. One person mentioned plaag.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

*Same one..*



Mako-Wish said:


> This happens today on one of the saltwater pages of I follow. Someone asked for the "best guide in west bay." Everyone kept saying these same 2 dudes because they are members of the page and always post their pictures. One person mentioned plaag.


I am talking about the very post you mention. So annoying. Didn't even know there were "walk-in" guides until now......


----------



## jmkro (Dec 28, 2015)

topwatrout said:


> I love it when he talks about them. I am young but I respect the older guides for all the work they went through to gain their customers... *Today, younger guys can literally become a guide over night and if they post on some Facebook page with some fish pictures, can be booked up on croaker trips for the whole year...whats even more aggravating is the thousands of people who see those posts and pictures will keep referring them and referring them until they are "the best east or west bay guide".......* So it is not hard to see the animosity Plaag and Mickey have towards these kind of guides.


You hit the nail on the head. At my last job, I worked with a cousin who I fish with in Matagorda, & one of our co-workers was one of "those guys" who was constantly trying to show us fish pictures on Facebook from guides he has fished with before. It got to a point where my cousin told him, "Dude, if I fished every day of my life, I would probably catch fish too." The most annoying part is how it makes the average guy (a.k.a. our co-worker) think that you can just go out to a random spot and limit out in five minutes. Every time my cousin & I would go fishing & come back with a "it wasn't too good" story, you could tell that our co-worker was thinking about how many fish his guide "friend" caught. Of course, when we would have a good trip and try to show him OUR pictures, he wasn't too interested. I guess he didn't like that people outside the club could catch fish too.


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

*Ha*



Oyster Dog said:


> People still listen to AM radio?


What's AM radio?


----------



## Stick 'Em (Jul 8, 2004)

*25 Whaler-E. Bay*

Steve H, I saw that and couldn't believe it. Y'all had made a long drift and he eased right in front of you, blocking your drift and threw the anchor out! I heard a few words exchanged as well. Unreal, I feel for all of you that fish E. Bay....and all of this on a Friday morning.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

Stick 'Em said:


> Steve H, I saw that and couldn't believe it. Y'all had made a long drift and he eased right in front of you, blocking your drift and threw the anchor out! I heard a few words exchanged as well. Unreal, I feel for all of you that fish E. Bay....and all of this on a Friday morning.


Yeah, we moved over a little to give him back his section of the bay. Wound up being a good move. We ended up just shy of a 3 man limit with trout to 4.5 lbs. I never seen his party catch one fish the whole day. He was catching quite a few though. Guide limits I guess.....

Later
Steve


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Chuckybrown said:


> Well, I listened to the show, and don't recall any "MY" spot calls. They all talked about how crowded it was, and I get that. The popularity of fishing has increased dramatically over the years, and you combine that with the fresh water push, and this week being the first really good spate of weather we've had....and that = crowds.
> 
> I think they pointed out (and rightfully so) those peckerwoods that motor in full throttle to the drift line, or those that complete the drift and power full throttle back around, and those that think we want to listen to their music from 100 yards away. I think the majority here would agree that these dudes need to stop or stay away.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Listened to the show, I didn't hear any whining "my-spot" calls, some of the guys talked about how crowded it has been the last few weekends, I don't get what the problem is with that? It has been remarkably crowded the last few weekends with the good weather, I guess they aren't supposed to mention that so as not to offend the sensitive weekend fisherman?


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

If these guides stop and think about it a minute... they may realize they have schooled many of these "potlickers" that are out the very next day in their own boat at the "guides" secret spot.

We had a neighbor that hired guides to take his business partners out and then would show up the next few days in his own boat and fish the guide's spots. I asked him what the guide thought about it and he said "screw em"... I've got a whole list of guides to work through.

Thankfully the neighbor lost his $$$$ in the Eagle Ford and is gone.


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

I miss the song about "A Catfish with Eyes as big as Basketballs"...


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Lone-Star said:


> Listened to the show, I didn't hear any whining "my-spot" calls, some of the guys talked about how crowded it has been the last few weekends, I don't get what the problem is with that? It has been remarkably crowded the last few weekends with the good weather, I guess they aren't supposed to mention that so as not to offend the sensitive weekend fisherman?


 You're right they didn't use the term "my spots". My point was it was getting repetitive and was irritating me. I confess to being a tad grouchy that morning or so says my wife.

I was dreading the crowds at the ramp at GYB but we literally pulled past three rigs that were getting ready off to the side (which was surprisingly good manners on their part) and the ramp was wide open. Dropped her right in. About two minutes total.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Billphish said:


> You're right they didn't use the term "my spots". My point was it was getting repetitive and was irritating me. I confess to being a tad grouchy that morning or so says my wife.
> 
> I was dreading the crowds at the ramp at GYB but we literally pulled past three rigs that were getting ready off to the side (which was surprisingly good manners on their part) and the ramp was wide open. Dropped her right in. About two minutes total.


How can you possibly be grouchy when you're bout to go fishin???.....


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Get a real job*

Fish on Wednesdays and Thursdays before the weekend pot lickers arrive !!

I'm home fryin fish and watching the Rangers by Saturday ---


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I remember a flounder gigging trip with my father back in the '60s. We were walking with coleman lanterns and a commercial gigger approached us in his boat. He proceeded to read us the riot act for gigging in "his area". My dad, normally a mild mannered man, Put the point of his single prong gig up against the commercial giggers chest and let him know he was about to get into some serious trouble. Situation solved.
Moral of this story is guides or commercials have no more rights than us recreational fishermen. Not at the ramp, or on the water. I respect and admire most guides I've been around up and down the coast, but there are a few bad apples out there who will one day make a mistake with the wrong guy. So be it. What goes around comes around.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

This thread exemplifies the beauty of social media. A wide variety of opinions and comments. One of the best posts and threads ever. 
Everyone has the opportunity to express their opinion. I hope the 610 am fishing show continues forever. When I listen to it, I am seeking only 1 tip that is a difference maker to me. I keenly listen to ever word spoken. The bottom line is the show has made a significance difference in my ability to consistently catch quality fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

To the original poster. Get your arse behind that mic and let's see how well you do. Captain Mickey Eastman. Mike Drop!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Little history. Until last summer - a lot of these "guides" and rec fishermen were spread all over the bay systems. We have fished Mid East bays reefs for over 40 years - out of the same 204c mako - and we have never seen it like it was. In years pass - there would be boats on these reefs - but not like this. Naturally you cram that many people in that small of space there will be some conflict - it happens at seawolf or the jetties or any fishing pier every weekend. Once this freshwater is gone and the fish spread out then things will return to normal. Everyone that hammered em last year will realize that east is not like "shooting em in a basket" and you have to work for em just like any other bay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

In the pre gps days, we would fish the same reefs and it was really nice. Of course we burnt more gas and took us longer to find shell. But the leased oyster reefs have been marked for many years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Get off 2Cool sgrem!


----------



## short plank (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't think it was the number of boats, but the mentality of the ones in the boats. It seems people's judgement goes way down on the water.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Zeitgeist said:


> Get off 2Cool sgrem!


Can't help it....have to snipe some new spots...


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

chickenboy said:


> To the original poster. Get your arse behind that mic and let's see how well you do. Captain Mickey Eastman. Mike Drop!!!
> 
> If I do I'm bringing this back!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Mickey does a good job as far as the guides go but I learned far more from the Stephensons and liked the way they made the rounds with the bait camps. I have heard Mickey and Jeffcoat from LA. diss 2cool many times. Really can't blame them. That's one of the reasons there are no more comments allowed on fishing reports anymore. To each his own. Like they say if you don't like it, you don't have to listen. I too miss the Fishin' Blues intro. Really got the juices pumping on the ride down.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Get your arse behind that mic. I apologize. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm a fan of the outdoor show! Plaag responded to your thread today, and it was pretty good!

Around the 39 min mark of hour 2
http://download.podcast.play.it/med...56de213abf78b4fd_5661386_7KAXG3go_0000000coES

Or this link (Thursday hour 2 39 min mark)
http://houston.cbslocal.com/audio/the-outdoors-show/


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

LPKENNER said:


> I'm a fan of the outdoor show! Plaag responded to your thread today, and it was pretty good!


That was great!


----------



## bassplayer (Mar 3, 2014)

My fave was when Mickey was complaining about his back troubles one morning during deer season day before he picked up his process order at Belville Meat Mkt., and Plaag made a comment to him saying" Ur back hurting from hauling all that deer sausage" LOL!!!!!!!!!
Love the show. As a newb, I have gained allot of knowledge and common sense. Nothing bad to say here about the show. Its more than just fishing. Boating tips, hunting, ammo, TPW rules, etc..
Bill Watkins Rawks too!!!! 
Cheers!


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

I have been holding off to see where this thread would go. Having said that I also want to say that I think Mickey does a heck of a job. 

When Mick called and told me he landed the gig, however many years back, I was very happy for him. And then it struck me and I said it straight to him..."Mick, you're one of the greatest fishermen ever, and you have made your living guiding and entertaining fishermen on the water successfully for nearly 30 years. I have a lot faith in your abilities but, My God Mick, hosting a radio show is a whole new ballgame."

He laughed at that and said he was going to do his best, and the rest is pretty much history. His radio following and ability to attract advertisers and sponsors to the show are excellent indicators that he has learned well and has achieved success unlike many that have tried in that venue.

So - to any who might like to see/hear different takes and presentations of outdoor topics on the broadcast - I say pick up the phone once in a while and give Ol' Mick a call. That's what it's about!

EJ


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*Good Show*

I've listened to the show as long as I can remember. Always enjoy hearing what the guides have to say. Another song I remember from Pappy and Jr. days. kb9yhhflmvY[[/MEDIA]
LOL:dance:


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

I've always said, if you hand out enough bars of gold, SOMEBODY is going to complain because their bar wasn't shiny enough.

Keep up the good work Mickey & Co!!!!!


----------



## kc47717 (Aug 17, 2005)

One of my favorite things in the world is to be in the truck pulling the boat early in the morning drinking a cup of coffee and listening to Mickey's show.

Keep up the good work!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

I've fished with Bill Watkins a couple times nicest guide I've ever fished with.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I heard them talking about this on the show this morning. I just laughed. I 'd fish with either of those guys anytime. I'll just bring tissues. LOL JK


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Bill Watkins is one of the nicest guys on the planet. Absolute class act


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Capt. Mick has been calling Simon Cosper for a couple of months now. I highly recommend him. I try to fish with him once a year. He can put you on the white bass.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

I've listened to all the hosts from the Stephensons to Mickey. I have enjoyed all the various hosts in one way or another. I especially miss the Stephensons father & son duo and I remember a short-lived TV show they did, also. But, imo during Mickey's tenure as host, the program has never been more informative. I almost always tune in, usually when they take the air at 4 am. I have called in many times over the years and I appreciate the platform for outdoor-related issues. There's a pretty good assortment of reports from both fresh and saltwater guides and they include hunting season reports as well. I think Mickey has done a good job and Captain Benny does fine as well filling in... 
green tides n' black dots...


----------



## Trophytrout_1 (Jan 7, 2016)

pickn'fish said:


> I've listened to all the hosts from the Stephensons to Mickey. I have enjoyed all the various hosts in one way or another. I especially miss the Stephensons father & son duo and I remember a short-lived TV show they did, also. But, imo during Mickey's tenure as host, the program has never been more informative. I almost always tune in, usually when they take the air at 4 am. I have called in many times over the years and I appreciate the platform for outdoor-related issues. There's a pretty good assortment of reports from both fresh and saltwater guides and they include hunting season reports as well. I think Mickey has done a good job and Captain Benny does fine as well filling in...
> green tides n' black dots...


I'm a true sicko too. I've been listening since Bob Jr days myself. Capt. Mick is an awesome guy, funny as hell and very informative. I think I would quit fishing if I couldn't hear those pod casts on the way in to work! Former Troutmaster from when Mick ran those as well. Keep up the good work Mick & Benny!!!
You need to get short time Soule back on there


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I miss capt WAYNE!


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Kingofsabine18 said:


> Bill Watkins is one of the nicest guys on the planet. Absolute class act


x2...


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Zeitgeist said:


> Capt. Mick has been calling Simon Cosper for a couple of months now. I highly recommend him. I try to fish with him once a year. He can put you on the white bass.


Agreed. I've fished with Simon a few times since buying a house in Onalaska. He's done a great job showing me around and reacquainting me with FW fishing. He's brutal on the crappie too during the cooler months.

And I've listened to "the fishing show" since the pappy days. Bob Sr maybe stuck around past his prime but he was entertaining. Bob Jr left us too soon.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

dbarham said:


> I miss capt WAYNE!


I do too. Great guy and a good radio host...


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

One of the freshwater guys a while back was talking about his group that day wanting to hit a triple three man limit on hybrids, whites, and one other. Dude was old school and giddy. He mentioned that he'd been out earlier in the morning (around 3am) catching bait. I thought to myself after that call how cool and exhausting that must be. He had even mentioned the exact location he was catching bait and said his nets were 300 deep in shad in a few short casts. I'm a bay guy, but good lord, focus on the cool stuff. My boys and I listen every time we head out to the marina. It sets the mood.


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

That was probably Richard Tasch(Fish Dude guide service), cool dude. He's docked @ Stowaway marina by the gas pump around 4:00am almost every morning. Can tell you whatever you want to know about Conroe. He's a hammer on that lake, regardless the species.


----------



## urdady1 (Mar 25, 2012)

not sure if this has been mentioned (got bored at about page 7) but Sports radio 610 is available on FM HD version... think its like 100.3... sounds way better than AM


----------



## TOMBOB (Apr 9, 2012)

I look forward to hearing Simon Cosper say "Yeah Man" in every sentence. I Love the show. Keep up the good work Mickey.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Texas City Dave is my fav on the show. I call him the Mayor of the Dike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

